# Do "YOU" remember me?



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha.. Just dropping in to say Howdy to any and all here that I know... and meet those that I don't know yet!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course I remember you KK. 

How have you been? What have you been up to? Back in school yet?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hows ya doin bud? Gettin in a garden this year??


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I do remember you...miss you around here....


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Of course I remember you KK.
> 
> How have you been? What have you been up to? Back in school yet?


 I am surviving and that's about it as of late..Have had,,,and still have some issues.. But I am glad to still be above ground.
I buried my sister and a cousin last month within 24 hours of each other. No school in sight..the way things are looking right now..
I am making a few knives here and there trying to keep my head above water and raising a few chickens..That's it until I can get my garden started.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Hows ya doin bud? Gettin in a garden this year??


I'm getting seed together.. haven't planted yet


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Fair Light said:


> I do remember you...miss you around here....


Awwwwwwwww.. that makes me wanna come back more often


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Hay Kid great to hear from you! It's been pretty dull around here, glad you've come around again.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh like we could forget YOU!! It's good to see you here tonight! I'm awfully sorry to hear about the loss of your sister and cousin though, that's so sad. Sounds like you're goin' through a rough patch, and I hate when bad things happen to good people. (You always struck me as being good people.) I'll be offering up some prayers for you KK. In the meantime, stick around...we'd love to have you hang out with us again!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

heh. Well I remember you...and I *KNOW* you (and a few others) remember me from a Sunday or two ago...LMAO :cowboy:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Of course I remember you, didn't we just talk on the phone a couple of nights back, LOL. How could any one forget ya, you are the sweetest person on the planet, no joke. teehee.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Even I remember your name, and I didn't frequent here much but on and off  Welcome back, and please accept my condolences on your recent losses.

~ST


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> heh. Well I remember you...and I *KNOW* you (and a few others) remember me from a Sunday or two ago...LMAO :cowboy:


How could I forget! Haha


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Of course I remember you, didn't we just talk on the phone a couple of nights back, LOL. How could any one forget ya, you are the sweetest person on the planet, no joke. teehee.


Awww you are to kind..


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

SimplerTimez said:


> Even I remember your name, and I didn't frequent here much but on and off  Welcome back, and please accept my condolences on your recent losses.
> 
> ~ST


Thank you..


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

summerdaze said:


> Oh like we could forget YOU!! It's good to see you here tonight! I'm awfully sorry to hear about the loss of your sister and cousin though, that's so sad. Sounds like you're goin' through a rough patch, and I hate when bad things happen to good people. (You always struck me as being good people.) I'll be offering up some prayers for you KK. In the meantime, stick around...we'd love to have you hang out with us again!


Thank you.. I'll take all the prayers I can get..esp these days! It's good to drop in every now and then as see what's going on


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, JD!! Hope times ease up for ya soon, good guys oughta get a break.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hang in there Kid! It WILL get better!

Mon


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey JD


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

good to hear from you. sorry about your losses. what kind of seed you lookin for?
Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi ! So sorry to hear of your family's losses..


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Of course KK, who can forget the 'have gun, will travel' line 

I am sorry for your losses, I wish you all the strength you need!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> Hay Kid great to hear from you! It's been pretty dull around here, glad you've come around again.


How can it be dull with such sweet ladies like you here?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> Of course KK, who can forget the 'have gun, will travel' line
> 
> I am sorry for your losses, I wish you all the strength you need!


And every word of it is true


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

bostonlesley said:


> Hi ! So sorry to hear of your family's losses..


Thank you


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

whiterock said:


> good to hear from you. sorry about your losses. what kind of seed you lookin for?
> Ed


I am always on the lookout for any kind of heirloom seeds..


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

rkintn said:


> Hey JD


Howdy!:cowboy:


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> Hang in there Kid! It WILL get better!
> 
> Mon


I keep hangin on...I'm a survivor..:lookout:


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

arcticow said:


> Hey, JD!! Hope times ease up for ya soon, good guys oughta get a break.


Sooner or later they will ...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I am always on the lookout for any kind of heirloom seeds..


 
Ever grow Tatume/Tatuma squash? Some call it Mexican zuccini. Looks like a little watermelon in shape. Summer squash, firm flesh, older ones can keep like winter squash.


----------



## Cheri in NY (May 10, 2002)

You looking for vegetable heirloom seeds? I remember your picture, always though it was a good one.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Cheri in NY said:


> You looking for vegetable heirloom seeds? I remember your picture, always though it was a good one.


Thank you.. you are to kind... Yes I am always looking for heirloom seeds.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

whiterock said:


> Ever grow Tatume/Tatuma squash? Some call it Mexican zuccini. Looks like a little watermelon in shape. Summer squash, firm flesh, older ones can keep like winter squash.


I don't think I have


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Do a search on it, get some good pics and description on the net. If interested send me a pm.
Ed


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You look somewhat familiar.....=)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> heh. Well I remember you...and I *KNOW* you (and a few others) remember me from a Sunday or two ago...LMAO :cowboy:


 
Ahhhh, yes. The Facebook fiasco....glad I missed it! Are you and JD even friends after that? Yikes!!! :catfight:


----------



## Cheri in NY (May 10, 2002)

I'll look through my stash of seeds this week. (guess we will be snowbound again) Whereabouts are you exactly? And why are you called "Kid"?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

He's only 17! :nana:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Cuz he is a kid at heart. Actually in real life he is one good looking cowboy. :cowboy::lonergr::hobbyhors


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Now, Cindilu, you are going to make him blush!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love to do a lot more then make him blush, teehee. :angel:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am blushing.....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Nah, you aren't even close to blushing, that would come after, lol.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Cheri in NY said:


> I'll look through my stash of seeds this week. (guess we will be snowbound again) Whereabouts are you exactly? And why are you called "Kid"?


I am in the Ozark Mt.foothills in Arkansas..currently anyway.. As to why I am called Kiamichi Kid...that's a story for another day...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Nah, you aren't even close to blushing, that would come after, lol.


 
After I caught you making Kiamichi Kid blush???? :kiss:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I am in the Ozark Mt.foothills in Arkansas..currently anyway.. As to why I am called Kiamichi Kid...that's a story for another day...


 
Wait there....didn't you say you are called Kid because you are waiting for the right woman to make a man out of you???? :angel: 

You KNEW I would say something!!!!:grin:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> Ahhhh, yes. The Facebook fiasco....glad I missed it! Are you and JD even friends after that? Yikes!!! :catfight:


I think that might be blowing it out of proportion....also not sure why we wouldn't be friends still...last I checked neither of us or the others were 12. :shrug:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You are correct...all parties involved were grown adults practicing their freedom of speech!!! I think asking someone to not post something is a little intrusive...I figured that in itself would cause folks to unfriend eachother. Who wants to be told what they can and can't post on their own Facebook page???

But I don't think we can bring issues from other forums here so I will let it rest.....


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I remember you, but I don't know that we ever 'spoke'


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Haha.. Just dropping in to say Howdy to any and all here that I know... and meet those that I don't know yet!


I'm trying to remember who you are. You trade in specialty cutlery and percussion powered cordless drills with long reaching bits as I recall 

Good to see your still visiting.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Shrek said:


> I'm trying to remember who you are. You trade in specialty cutlery and percussion powered cordless drills with long reaching bits as I recall
> 
> Good to see your still visiting.


Yes sir that would be me


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

NoClue said:


> I remember you, but I don't know that we ever 'spoke'


Well.....Howdy!.. Now we have .


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> Wait there....didn't you say you are called Kid because you are waiting for the right woman to make a man out of you???? :angel:
> 
> You KNEW I would say something!!!!:grin:


I am STILL waiting too!!!!! Somebody find her and give her a GPS!!!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> After I caught you making Kiamichi Kid blush???? :kiss:


 I don't Blush...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That sure sounds like a dare to me. :nana:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yessir, I remember you.

:donut:


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

cindilu said:


> That sure sounds like a dare to me. :nana:


Bring your "A" game Sister


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Yessir, I remember you.
> 
> :donut:


I remember you too...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Bring your "A" game Sister


 
Ewwww! Are you flirting with your sister??? :happy2:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My A game, LOL, honey, I haven't even given you a taste of my A game. :kiss:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, my!!!! This is getting interesting!!! (Should I cover my eyes soon?)


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm startin to feel like chopped liver.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahh Whiterock, are ya missing out on all the fun?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

whiterock said:


> I'm startin to feel like chopped liver.


I don't care for liver....could you be ribeye instead?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

(gets popcorn and props her feet up) 

This sounds interesting - Cindilu's A game, a non-blushing Kid and some nice pate and rib eye...I'm in!

~ST


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

SimplerTimez said:


> (gets popcorn and props her feet up)
> 
> This sounds interesting - Cindilu's A game, a non-blushing Kid and some nice pate and rib eye...I'm in!
> 
> ~ST


SimplerTimez, I get to tease him like that because we are good friends. Not sure how many years now but I am thinking it is close to 7 or so and he can correct me if I am wrong. JD or KK is a good guy, and when I say good guy I mean through and through. He is gold and I consider him a good friend. Who ever does land him in the real life would be blessed. We get to tease each other back and forth cuz he knows I love him like a brother. 

So ya'll ladies, KK is single and he is very much looking for a special person in his life. Hint, hint. :angel: Yeah JD, you can hang me later for that, teehee.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

WhyNot, I am very AGED beef. Probably your daddy's age or better. I know I'm old enough to be Glazed's paw.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Uhm...not sure what it has to do with anything but if my dad were alive he'd be 82. Older than Glazed's father. Are we having a who's dad is older contest?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

cindilu said:


> My A game, LOL, honey, I haven't even given you a taste of my A game. :kiss:


Taste?...Oh my... you must have been reading my journal again.... ....Just as an observation..look at the number of this post.....Yeah.. sure... I "planned" it like that


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

cindilu said:


> SimplerTimez, I get to tease him like that because we are good friends. Not sure how many years now but I am thinking it is close to 7 or so and he can correct me if I am wrong. JD or KK is a good guy, and when I say good guy I mean through and through. He is gold and I consider him a good friend. Who ever does land him in the real life would be blessed. We get to tease each other back and forth cuz he knows I love him like a brother.
> 
> So ya'll ladies, KK is single and he is very much looking for a special person in his life. Hint, hint. :angel: Yeah JD, you can hang me later for that, teehee.


Yes Dear Lady...we have been friends for many years...and the number of them means nothing when compared to the Quality of them...You are as sweet and kind as anyone I know..and "I" am the one that is blessed to have a friend like you in my life....thanks for being "you" and thanks for loving "me" in spite of all my flaws."That "Love is a mutual thing.......Oh and as for the comment 'bout me bein' single and Lookin'...... well Just remember..."I know where you live  " Hahaha


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Taste?...Oh my... you must have been reading my journal again.... ....Just as an observation..look at the number of this post.....Yeah.. sure... I "planned" it like that


Yeah... :kiss: And I like it like that, the taste that is... I love your number choice as well...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Yes Dear Lady...we have been friends for many years...and the number of them means nothing when compared to the Quality of them...You are as sweet and kind as anyone I know..and "I" am the one that is blessed to have a friend like you in my life....thanks for being "you" and thanks for loving "me" in spite of all my flaws."That "Love is a mutual thing.......Oh and as for the comment 'bout me bein' single and Lookin'...... well Just remember..."I know where you live  " Hahaha


And that would be why I love you, you are a sweetheart through and through. So looking forward to several more years of being your friend.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

WhyNot said:


> Uhm...not sure what it has to do with anything but if my dad were alive he'd be 82. Older than Glazed's father. Are we having a who's dad is older contest?


Mine would be 104 now. I'm 62. I think I was working on a Master's Degree when glazed was born.:cowboy:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You know...Glazed is just barely a few years older than me...I don't think you are making any traction keeping talking about it LMAO


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

whiterock said:


> Mine would be 104 now. I'm 62. I think I was working on a Master's Degree when glazed was born.:cowboy:


Whiterock, you talked like you were really really old. In real you are one year younger then my x husband. :rock:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL, the last 7 or 8 years have aged me big time. Sometimes I feel 20 others 120. Nothing like a young woman to make an older man feel like a teen.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

my dad was born in 19


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Great memories...


----------

